# Vyřazené při formální kontrole



## kry_zegna

Hi you all! Could you please help me?
What does "Vyrazené pri formální kontrole" means? I know that it is a question from czech to english, but it is a really important information that I'd need.


----------



## jazyk

Maybe _sorted out in formal control_.


----------



## kry_zegna

It is related to the results of a selection... could you please explain me what it means? It means that they are going to control it or that is not been approved because of some formal problems?


----------



## texpert

intercepted and discarded while doing a random control.. that's how I perceive it


----------



## nedvidek

*Excluded / Taken-out / Eliminated / Discarded during a quality control check.*
What is probably throwing you off is the word *kontrola*. The Czech term *kontrola* (noun) or *kontrolovat* (verb) only refers to checking, inspection or verification.
English word *control *would be translated to czech as ovladat, ridit, regulovat.
Adjective *formalni* here very likely refers to the fact that the inspection has been formally announced, is happening on regular basis or is otherwise non-random.
I hope it helps.


----------



## texpert

According to a simple search ( http://www.google.cz/search?hl=cs&q=vy%C5%99azeno+p%C5%99i+form%C3%A1ln%C3%AD+kontrole&lr), _*formální kontrola *_seems to be a *"perfunctory inspection" *- a routine check of the formal requirements while considering a project's suitability. So I suggest we forget about quality checks and, of course, any randomness..


----------



## Nicker

texpert said:


> According to a simple search ( http://www.google.cz/search?hl=cs&q=vyřazeno+při+formální+kontrole&lr), _*formální kontrola *_seems to be a *"perfunctory inspection" *- a routine check of the formal requirements while considering a project's suitability. So I suggest we forget about quality checks and, of course, any randomness..



If it's related to a project, it implies me that you didn't supplied a document or didn't fulfil any similar criterion.


----------



## kusurija

Because document/form was defective/inchoate, was checked/sorted out.
http://www.google.cz/search?q=vy%C5%99azeno+p%C5%99i+%22form%C3%A1ln%C3%AD+kontrole%22&hl=cs&lr=&start=10&sa=N

http://www.opzp.cz/soubor-ke-stazeni/11/3550-Priorita 03-2008.pdf
A text should be "Vyřazené při formální kontrole"


----------

